# προπηλακίστηκε = was verbally abused / attacked / assaulted, had abuse hurled at (him)



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

Είδα, σε μερικά λεξικά όπου κοίταξα το «προπηλακίζω», σκέτο το ρήμα _abuse_, ανάμεσα σε άλλα.

Το *προπηλακίζω* στα λεξικά:
(μτφ.) περιλούω κάποιον με ύβρεις και κατηγορίες, διασύρω, εξυβρίζω, εξευτελίζω κάποιον (ΠαπΛεξ)
περιλούζω κπ. με βρισιές, με κοροϊδίες, τον χλευάζω, τον διασύρω: _Προπηλακίστηκε άγρια από το συγκεντρωμένο πλήθος_. [λόγ. < αρχ. προπηλακίζω (κυριολ. σημ.: 'ρίχνω λάσπη')] (ΛΚΝ)
εκστομίζω ύβρεις εναντίον κάποιου σε δημόσια εμφάνισή του (προϋποθέτει την ταυτόχρονη παρουσία στον ίδιο χώρο αυτού που προπηλακίζει και αυτού που προπηλακίζεται). (ΛΝΕΓ)

Αν πεις «He was abused by a group of students», μπορεί να προκύψουν παρεξηγήσεις. Καλύτερα με το «verbally»: 
He was verbally abused by a group of students.
He was verbally attacked by a group of students.

Τα άλλα ρήματα που δίνουν τα λεξικά δεν με ενθουσιάζουν.


----------



## Philip (Oct 3, 2009)

Τα λεξικά γενικά μεταφράζουν ένα ρήμα με ρήμα, επίθετο με επίθετο κ.ο.κ. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και he had abuse hurled at him, - εννοείται βέβαια verbally, και καμία παρεξήγηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Ναι, ωραίο, Philip. Στο προσωπικό μου γλωσσάρι έχω το _προπηλακίζω = hurl abuse at_, οπότε είναι καλή ιδέα να προσθέσω στον τίτλο το _had abuse hurled at (him)_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2009)

Oμολογώ ότι με μπερδεύει το _had abuse hurled at_, σε σχέση με το _hurled abuse at_. Δηλαδή το δεύτερο είναι λάθος; Διότι βλέπω και _hurled insults / accusations at_. Και με προβληματίζει που το πρώτο το αντιμετωπίζω (πιθανότατα λόγω άγνοιας) σαν _had sth done_ (δηλ. causative).

ΥΓ Νικέλ, γιατί _at him_ και όχι _at someone_; Μόνον άρρενες προπηλακίζονται;


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2009)

Επειδή ξεκίνησε το νήμα με μεσοπαθητικό (_προπηλακίστηκε_), πρόσθεσα την causative σύνταξη που πρότεινε ο Philip, η οποία ταιριάζει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, όπως π.χ.

had stones / eggs thrown at him

Το «at him» θα μπορούσε να είναι «at him/her» αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το υποκείμενο είναι «he/she». Αν το υποκείμενο γίνει someone, τότε someone had abuse hurled at them.  Λεξικογραφικοί καθωσπρεπισμοί. Σκεφτείτε «(αυτός) προπηλακίστηκε» και λήγει το θέμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το «at him» θα μπορούσε να είναι «at him/her» αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το υποκείμενο είναι «he/she». Αν το υποκείμενο γίνει someone, τότε someone had abuse hurled at them.  Λεξικογραφικοί καθωσπρεπισμοί. Σκεφτείτε «(αυτός) προπηλακίστηκε» και λήγει το θέμα.



Γιατί αποφεύγετε τη σύνταξη με το απρόσωπο one;


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2009)

SBE said:


> Γιατί αποφεύγετε τη σύνταξη με το απρόσωπο one;



Γενικώς δεν μου αρέσουν τα απρόσωπα των λεξικών και προτιμώ τα παραδείγματα από την καθημερινή ζωή. Γι' αυτό προτίμησα εδώ το _προπηλακίστηκε_ από το _προπηλακίζομαι_ ή το _προπηλακίζω_. Βεβαίως, εδώ κάνουμε λίγο του κεφαλιού μας, ενώ ένα λεξικό πρέπει να έχει μια ενιαία πολιτική από την αρχή ως το τέλος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Από το σημερινό του Μπουκάλα:

Και πόθεν η κοινή λέξη «προπηλακισμός»; Από το _προ_ και το αμάρτυρο _πήλαξ_ υποθέτουν οι λεξικογράφοι, όπου _πήλαξ_ = πηλός· άρα λοιπόν προπηλακίζω, κυριολεκτικώς, σημαίνει πασαλείφω με πηλό. Η λέξη ωστόσο πήρε σχεδόν αμέσως τη μεταφορική της σημασία, του διασυρμού και του ονειδισμού. Το Λεξικό της Σούδας μάλιστα σημειώνει ότι το «προπηλακίζων» «είρηται από το πολύν επιχρίεσθαι τα πρόσωπα των ατιμίαν και ύβριν καταψηφιζομένων, ους αρτίως ασβόλω χρίουσι». Από τον πηλό δηλαδή, με τον οποίο άλειφαν το πρόσωπο όσων είχαν διαπράξει ατιμία και ύβριν, στην ασβόλη των Βυζαντινών, την καπνιά, συνδυασμένη ως γνωστόν με τη μούντζα. Η ζωή μας κύκλους κάνει...​


----------



## sarant (Jul 7, 2011)

Συχνούτσικο το παρετυμολογικό ορθογραφικό λάθος: προπΥλακισμός, από κάποια πύλη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 7, 2011)

Να προσθέσουμε και τα καθημερινά:
*jeer and boo*
πχ. Minister jeered and booed by protesters

heckle, shout down κτλ


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

sarant said:


> Συχνούτσικο το παρετυμολογικό ορθογραφικό λάθος: προπΥλακισμός, από κάποια πύλη.


 
Από το _κυνικό_ ρήμα προπυλακτώ: γαβγίζω προ των πυλών. [προ- + πύλη + υλακτώ, με τηλεσκοπική σύνθεση] 










Καλημέρα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Από το σημερινό του Μπουκάλα:
> 
> Και πόθεν η κοινή λέξη «προπηλακισμός»; Από το _προ_ και το αμάρτυρο _πήλαξ_ υποθέτουν οι λεξικογράφοι, όπου _πήλαξ_ = πηλός· άρα λοιπόν προπηλακίζω, κυριολεκτικώς, σημαίνει πασαλείφω με πηλό. Η λέξη ωστόσο πήρε σχεδόν αμέσως τη μεταφορική της σημασία, του διασυρμού και του ονειδισμού. Το Λεξικό της Σούδας μάλιστα σημειώνει ότι το «προπηλακίζων» «είρηται από το πολύν επιχρίεσθαι τα πρόσωπα των ατιμίαν και ύβριν καταψηφιζομένων, ους αρτίως ασβόλω χρίουσι». Από τον πηλό δηλαδή, με τον οποίο άλειφαν το πρόσωπο όσων είχαν διαπράξει ατιμία και ύβριν, στην ασβόλη των Βυζαντινών, την καπνιά, συνδυασμένη ως γνωστόν με τη μούντζα. Η ζωή μας κύκλους κάνει...​


 
Αυτό με παραπέμπει στο drag through the mire (jemanden durch den Dreck ziehen, στα γερμανικά), ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κατάλληλο για τη σημερινή χρήση του προπηλακίζω, γιατί ναι μεν σημαίνει διασύρω, όμως δεν προϋποθέτει την ταυτόχρονη παρουσία στον ίδιο χώρο αυτού που προπηλακίζει και αυτού που προπηλακίζεται, που γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ.


----------

